# Paint Seeding..Help!



## PPD (Mar 19, 2018)

So I’m working on the interior cabinets for the same job as the high gloss MDF doors (when cocomonkeys recommended Lenmar)

They’re a high gloss too so after testing some options we decided on FPEO hollandlac brilliant since its durable and won’t require top coating + rub out of all 250+ cabinet pieces to get flawless high gloss....

Paint is warmed before application & comes off the gun perfectly...then when I go check the rack later they’re all covered in paint seeding! 

At first I thought it was contamination since I just moved to a new shop space so wet the floor before continuing- after closer inspection its obviously not dust but the paint pigments (tried 2 get pic but its too dark in the drying area so will try tomorrow). 

Its been odd weather this week: some cold days, some warm, & today it was raining. Heat is set to 68 in the shop & humidity is normal...besides the fact that I’ve been doing a wet floor application w/ heater on- could that be the issue?!

I’ve used the Brilliant 98 before without issue. Am afraid to waste any more (liquid gold) paint & thought ya’ll may have some thoughts?!


----------



## cocomonkeynuts (Apr 14, 2017)

PPD said:


> So I’m working on the interior cabinets for the same job as the high gloss MDF doors (when cocomonkeys recommended Lenmar)
> 
> They’re a high gloss too so after testing some options we decided on FPEO hollandlac brilliant since its durable and won’t require top coating + rub out of all 250+ cabinet pieces to get flawless high gloss....
> 
> ...


Do a drawdown to confirm if it's a paint issue, not sure of the cause but sometimes you get a bad batch of alkyd.


----------



## finishesbykevyn (Apr 14, 2010)

I was having troubles with micro bubbles in my Advance last year. Thought it was sending.. Chaulked it up to low humidity and high heat. Also, spraying paint to soon after stirring/shaking. I found the bubbles were drying in the finish..


----------

